# كيفيه صنع غرفة تبريد مساحة 100 متر مربع بإرتفاع 4.5 متر



## khdair (2 أكتوبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد منكم اخواني لمساعدتي لتعرفي على كيفية صنع غرفة تبريد مساحة 100 متر مربع بإرتفاع 4.5 متر لتخزين البطاطس انا من فلسطين من قطاع غزة 
وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم_


----------



## waleed almasry (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز تحياتنا الي كل اخونه في فلسطين الحبيبة 
اولا تحتاج حوائط وسقف من بانل البوليورثن كثافة 40 
ثانيا ارضية اسمنتية مسلحة ك300 بالاسفل عازل بولستيرين كثافة 30 
ثالثا باب من نفس نوع الحوائط 
رابع ماكينة تبريد تفريبا 10 حصان 
دة باختصار اما اذا كنت عاوز شرح تفصيلي سوف ارسل لك 
والله الموفق


----------



## khdair (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز وليد اريد ان اعمل غرفة التبريد تحت المنزل يوجد عندي مكان (مخازن مفتوحة على بعض) ومغلقه من الخارج بحجارة اسمنتيه ولكن اريد ان اضع العازل من الداخل على الجدران والسقف واعمل ارضيه مسلحه ولكن سألت بعض المهندسين عندنا فقالوا لي يوجد عازل يسمى كلكل كشافة 30عرض 5 سم هذا يثبت على الجدران والسقف وتغلف بعد ذاللك بالواح من الزينكو اما الارضيه يوضع هذا الكلكل وتوضع عليه خرسانه مسلحه بإرتفاع 15سم ونحتاج الي ماكنه تبريد بقوة 30 حصان فاريد عمل هذة الغرفه المبردة بشكل هندسي حتى ادخا في متاهات بعد التصميم ولا اريد ان يكون اشياء موجودة زيادة ممكن الاستغناء عنها 
وبارك الله فيكم
*الكلكل هي المادة الموجودة فيكراتين الاجهزة الكهرائيه للوقايه من الكسر مثل التلفاز وهي موجودة عندنا بشكل الواح 2*2 متر
* الزينكو الواح معدنيه غير قابله للصدء بخمالة 4 مم عرض 1 متر طول 5 متر لوقاية الكلكل من الخدش او الكس


----------



## waleed almasry (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز تفهمت كلامك ولاكني اقطرح عليك انك تعمل شيء بسيط يقضي الغرض شوف 
اولا ثبت الفلين علي الحوائط والسقف وقم بتركيب شبك سلك علي الالواح من الخارج وقم بمسح بالاسمنت وزود الاسمنت قليلا وحاول تضيف مواد خصوصية للاسمنت تكون مقاوملة للرطوبة مثل مادة الجيتابوند اعتقد انك تعرفها وبطريقة دي سوف توفر مبلغ لا باس به 
اما الارضية اهم شئ ان يكون مستوي الارضية ناقص 20 سم عن المستوي الخارح من باب الغرفة وتقوم بعزل الارضية بسماكة 10سم ووضع نايلون اسفل العازل واعلاه وقبل وضع العازل تقوم بدهان الارضية جيدا بالبوتامين (الزفتة) وبعد ذلك تصب كونكريت 10سم مسلح بطبقة من الحديد 10مم بضغط ك300 وبكدة تكون ارضية الغرفة مستوية مع الارضية الخارجية ويراعة ان تكون مستوية تماما 
اما بخصوص وحدة التبريد غرفة 10*10*4.5 علي حسباتي في درجة حرارة فلسطين تحتاج وحدة تبريد 10حصان او سعة اي مكنة تكون 20 كيلو وات تبريد فقط ولا اعلم من اين قاله لك انك تحتاج 30 حصان غلط 

اذا لم تستطيع فهم كيفية تسبيت الفلين والشبك السلك


----------



## waleed almasry (2 أكتوبر 2010)

عفوا اخي نسيت اذكر لك بان يفضل لسق الفلين بمادة البوتامين لتكون لاسقة وايضا مانعة لتسرب الرطوبة


----------



## khdair (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي وليد جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن مسلم (4 أكتوبر 2010)

1-خرسانه عاديه ناعمه (Loveled Smooth)
2-عازل رطوبه (انسومات)
3-عازل حرارى (أ) طبقه من الفوم الأزرق 5سم (ب) طبقه ثانيا فوقها مباشرتآ ولكن عكسها فى الرس سمك 3 سم
4- نايلون عازل سمك 0.5 سم 
5- خرسانه مسلحه سمك 7 سم بحديد 3 لينيه فرش وغطاء ويراعى وضع مادة الأدبوند أوالسيكا اثناء الخلط للخرسانه
6-وضع رمل مفلفل والتبليط ممكن بلاط سورناجه
7-حائط الغرفه وسقفها (بانل غرفة التبريد والتجميد) من البوليورتن كثافة 40
ملحوظه هذه الخطوات مرتبه بترتيب مراحل العمل
بالنسبه لحساب حمل التبريد( تقريبى)
*

* حساب الحمل التبريدى لغرف التبريد كل 10 مترمكعب يساوى (8000 B T U ) أى واحد حصان
* حساب الحمل التجميدى لغرف التجميد كل 7 مترمكعب يساوى (8000 B T U ) أى واحد حصان

وتحياتى لأهل فلسطين


----------



## Eng Derar (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اخ حسن هو الحصان يساوى 8000btu منين جبت الكلام دة


----------



## waleed almasry (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اخ حسن راجع كلامك لانة فيه كثير من الاخطاء وانا مع الاخ eng derar لايوجد اي علاقة بين الحصان وسعة التبريد وعلي حسب كلامك انة السائل يحتاج 45 حصان كمان دي تحتاج مراجعة دقيقة


----------



## khdair (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني حسن درار وائل بعد التحيه
بالنسبة للإمكانيات الموجودة في غزة وبعد الجلسة الاولى مع المهندس والفني اخبروني مايلي 
بالنسبة للارضية بعد تسوية الارضية بأقل من المخرج بحوالي 15 سم يوضع عازل من النايلون سميك جدا وبعدها يوضع الفلين بخمالة 5 سم ضغط 40 وبعدها خرسانة مسلحة بارتفاع 10سم
وهكذاتستوى الارضية بالمخرج
امابالنسبة الى السقف والجدران ترش بعازل الزفتة(القار) وبعدها بالنايلون السميك وبعدها يثبت الفلين بمساعدة مساند خشبية سمك 4*4 سم وبعدها الواح من الزينكو الغير مستوي المتعرج ليسمح بدخول البرودةالى الجوانب 
وبعدها يوضع خرسانة مسلحة 10*20سم على الحواف الداخلية لحماية الزينكو من المكنة التى سوف تضع الحاويات المتلئه بالبطاطس سعة الحاوية 0.5 طن مهوية من الاسفل والجوانب ومكشوفة من الاعلى 

هل هذا يفي بالغرض برجاء المساعدة


----------



## waleed almasry (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز 
هذه الطريقة تفي بالغرض ولاكن يجب دهان الخشب بمادة مقاومه للماء لكي لا تتعفن عند غلق الغرفة ليوم او يومين اما النسبة الي الزينكو يجب ان يكون الدهان الخارجي من مادة مقاومة للرطوبة لكي لا يفصل الصبغ عن الصاج وبعدها يصدء الصاج 
اما النسبة لحماية الحوائط من الافضل عملها كحماية للحوائط من صدمات الرفعات الشوكية 

نصيحة 
حاول وضع جهاز رطوبة Humidity centrifuges لحفاظ البضاعه علي وزنها


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (6 أكتوبر 2010)

نقول انة تحت شروط التشغيل القاسية وشروط التحميل القاسية
وباعتبار المخزن معرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة
وباستخدام عازل 4 بوصة styrofoam

اقول الاتى

وحدة التكثيف 15 حصان فريون 22

او وحدة تكثيف 20 حصان 404a

pipes 5/8 , 1 5/8


expansion 

tcle 850 sw
orific x22440b7b


coil
ممكن تستخدم فريجابون
skb19R
COIL price =5300 euro


----------



## khdair (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عذرا هذة الجمله غير مفهومه لدي((اما النسبة لحماية الحوائط من الافضل عملها كحماية للحوائط من صدمات الرفعات الشوكية ))

وشكرا


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (6 أكتوبر 2010)

رافعة شوكية = كلارك = forklifts


----------



## waleed almasry (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز 
حماية الحو ائط Protection walls هي عبارة عن صب كونكريت مسلح اسفل الحائط تكون بعرض 15سم وارتفاع 30سم من اجل عودة الفورك لفت الي الخلف او دخول الشوكتين اسفل الطبلية لا تصتدم بالحائط والملف المرفق سوف يوضح لك كيفية الحماية 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (6 أكتوبر 2010)

صورة جميلة و الله لا تأتى الا من جميل


----------



## waleed almasry (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر مهندس عزت دة بس من بعض ما عندكم اشكرا علي التقدير التي اعتبرة وسام علي صدري شكرا مرة تاني


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بص على الخاص


----------



## waleed almasry (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ok


----------



## aati badri (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكل الشباب
الاخ وليد لدي قناعة انك لديك الكثير لتقوله بالبخصوص
وكأن الزمن لايسعفك
أرجو ترتيب الموضوع وطرحه بإستفاضة
ونحن في انتظارك
واشكرك مقدما


----------



## waleed almasry (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز aati badri شكرا لك اتمني من الله عز وجل ان يوفقني واكون عند حسن ظنك في ترتيب الموضوع قريبا


----------



## aati badri (7 أكتوبر 2010)

waleed almasry قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز aati badri شكرا لك اتمني من الله عز وجل ان يوفقني واكون عند حسن ظنك في ترتيب الموضوع قريبا


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
في انتظارك
وخذ وقتك
تشكر يا راسي يا زين


----------



## khdair (7 أكتوبر 2010)

إخواني المهندسين والمشاركين اشكرك جميعا
وسوف أبدا عمل هذا المشروع ان شاءالله قريبا
وسوف اعود إليكم في حالة جد جديد او استفسار عن شيأ ما
اشكركم جميعا
احمد خضير


----------



## aati badri (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ومن الرائع العسيلي العسل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128393.html


----------



## mohamed atia (2 يناير 2011)

يمكن تقليل كثير من الوقت والتكلفة باستخدام حوائط سابقة التجهيز سمك 10سم للحوائط والسقف و15سم للارضيات وحجم الغرفة المطلوبة وهى 450متر مكعب يكفيها وحدة تبريد من النوع النصف مغلق يعال 7.5حصان


----------



## سي سند (5 يناير 2011)

اريد المساعدة
حيث انني املك بيت مصنوع من الخشب مساحته 100 م مكون من طابقين, الطابق الثاني مغطى بالخشب اريد وضع بلاط على الخشب , هل من الممكن وضع الكلكل على الخشب , وفوقه البلاط , ام ماهي الطريقة المناسبة؟؟
وشكرا لكم


----------



## aati badri (5 يناير 2011)

نحن هاهنا منتظرون


----------

